# Randy Orton Has Strong Words For AEW Wrestler From Bad Botch On Dynamite, Tama Tonga Comments



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

> As noted before at this link in our post about The Young Bucks quitting Twitter, WWE Hall of Famers Mark Henry and Trish Stratus responded to a viral GIF of a bad botch from this week's AEW _Dynamite_ segment with The _Dark_ Order and The Elite.
> 
> Randy Orton and Tama Tonga also commented on the embarrassing moment.
> Tonga took the chance to taunt Enzo Amore, who he has been feuding with on Twitter. He wrote, "Is that @Enzo in the mask?? That's gotta be him...fire @real1 right now @AEWrestling"
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207962353867919361


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Funny thing is it may work in AEW's favour people might tune in next show to see if they do anything else bad.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a good look for Trish who was relative shit for most of her career and can't hold a candle to what women are doing now. Orton is still salty from Khan owning him last twitter interaction. I do think if you're being critical of something you should triple check your spelling - "Buisness". It was bad no denying that - but workers publicly calling out workers is pretty scummy. I'm sure there is footage of all making the call outs having bad moments/botches in the ring. 

Tama Tonga has never had a memorable match in his life. Interesting he shit on the company of his friends in order to pile on nZo who is not affiliated with it in any way. 

I still think the creeper wasn't even a wrestler, but an office guy (or woman) used for numbers because no trained wrestler throws worked punches like that. That's more "movie punching" when you know where the camera shot is coming from.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

What's going to happen now is that for every time a thing like this happen for RAW, SD or NXT (and it happen during each big brawl or battleroyal, the same thing happened for TLC) then AEW fans are going to do the same post a lot about those things.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I guess nobody in the history of wrestling ever blew a punch or a kick on tv before. I’m sure we could dig up a RKO or two that didn’t exactly hit the mark.

But, I will admit that tv awareness is something that’s generally weak in the AEW roster in many more ways than just knowing which camera is hot. We could sit here and pontificate on it all day (which I’m sure some resident industry experts will anyway), or we could just agree that they could use more tv-centric coaching from the real seasoned vets, and the newer talent need to be receptive to that coaching.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

reyfan said:


> Funny thing is it may work in AEW's favour people might tune in next show to see if they do anything else bad.


Isn't anything they do considered "bad"? At least that's what we're told here.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> What's going to happen now is that for every time a thing like this happen for RAW, SD or NXT (and it happen during each big brawl or battleroyal, the same thing happened for TLC) then AEW fans are going to do the same post a lot about those things.


Not true. I don't watch Raw or SmackDown, only NXT. And because that is fact, I don't raid all of their threads, spitting out the same shit, that those who do so here. It's childish, stupid and accomplishes nothing. For those that want to partake in this type of "discussion", have at it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Garty said:


> Not true. I don't watch Raw or SmackDown, only NXT. And because that is fact, I don't raid all of their threads, spitting out the same shit, that those who do so here. It's childish, stupid and accomplishes nothing. For those that want to partake in this type of "discussion", have at it.


You're not the only AEW fan in the world.

I'm just saying that now some AEW fans are going to wait for someone to do something wrong on RAW, SD or NXT and when that happen they're going to make sure that everybody talk about it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rbl85 said:


> You're not the only AEW fan in the world.
> 
> I'm just saying that now some AEW fans are going to wait for someone to do something wrong on RAW, SD or NXT and when that happen they're going to make sure that everybody talk about it.


Botchamania is a thing


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Garty said:


> Isn't anything they do considered "bad"? At least that's what we're told here.


Except that's _not_ what you're told here?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Other wrestlers calling this out is so petty and ignorant. It just encourages others to go back and dig into their pasts and find their shitty botches. It's like the cold war, why would you be so fucking stupid as to fire the first nuke?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It was bad we all know it was bad, wrestlers taking a shit on it is whatever. The main issue is a lot of these wrestlers now regardless of promotion seem to be able to dish it out, but can't take it when it's thrown back at them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

reyfan said:


> Funny thing is it may work in AEW's favour people might tune in next show to see if they do anything else bad.


*So they're proving Meltzer right by being Nitro in 2020.*


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

I remember someone here speculating if that guy is even a wrestler or not and I gotta say, I'm inclined to believe he isn't. What wrestling school would teach someone to punch like that? I'm not even joking when I say that I could punch better than that doing backyard wrestling as a 14 year old. That looked like someone that has never wrestled in his entire life. Even though I didn't mind that segment like many here, that whole beatdown seemed pretty weak. Everyone focuses on him because of how bad that was, but it seemed like everyone was punching and kicking in slow motion. I don't buy the camera angle theory either because those punches were so incredibly bad that it would still look awful for the live crowd.I really believe those creepers are akin to extras in movies where they probably just found some random people that were family members of some of the wrestlers and fans


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Tilon said:


> Other wrestlers calling this out is so petty and ignorant. It just encourages others to go back and dig into their pasts and find their shitty botches. It's like the cold war, why would you be so fucking stupid as to fire the first nuke?


100% agree with that, there's not a wrestler in the world who hasn't had at least one botch, even the best wrestlers in the world mess up, if any wrestler calls out a botch they're just asking for people to dig up stuff.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

#1stworld problems


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208446745912446977
This is weird in that Dustin would know who was behind the mask and could directly and privately approach them. What is gained by doing this exactly?

I don't think there was anything wrong with his having to sell as he could reasonably believe the person was pulling the punches to the side of his head, not open hand palming the mat six plus inches away from his head.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> 100% agree with that, there's not a wrestler in the world who hasn't had at least one botch, even the best wrestlers in the world mess up, if any wrestler calls out a botch they're just asking for people to dig up stuff.


People scream about 'exposing' or burying the business all the time, but this is an actual _perfect example_ of it.

And there should be no attempt to even try a 'camera angle' theory. Wrestling is a live event. It needs to look good from basically any angle.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Zbagint said:


> I remember someone here speculating if that guy is even a wrestler or not and I gotta say, I'm inclined to believe he isn't. What wrestling school would teach someone to punch like that? I'm not even joking when I say that I could punch better than that doing backyard wrestling as a 14 year old. That looked like someone that has never wrestled in his entire life. Even though I didn't mind that segment like many here, that whole beatdown seemed pretty weak. Everyone focuses on him because of how bad that was, but it seemed like everyone was punching and kicking in slow motion. I don't buy the camera angle theory either because those punches were so incredibly bad that it would still look awful for the live crowd.I really believe those creepers are akin to extras in movies where they probably just found some random people that were family members of some of the wrestlers and fans


I've surmised as much. AEW is so anti-booking that I think they just told a bunch of extras standing around back to just go out and fake punch like they did as kids and with all the commotion it wouldn't really matter as nobody would be looking/focusing on them. No way that person was ever trained a day in a wrestling school. Hell, I guess they're possibly female because even boys roughhousing know how to throw a real and pulled punch on a downed opponent.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208446745912446977
> This is weird in that Dustin would know who was behind the mask and could directly and privately approach them. What is gained by doing this exactly?
> 
> I don't think there was anything wrong with his having to sell as he could reasonably believe the person was pulling the punches to the side of his head, not open hand palming the mat six plus inches away from his head.


I think most of thw guys are different depending in which city they are.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I've surmised as much. AEW is so anti-booking that I think they just told a bunch of extras standing around back to just go out and fake punch like they did as kids and with all the commotion it wouldn't really matter as nobody would be looking/focusing on them. No way that person was ever trained a day in a wrestling school. Hell, I guess they're possibly female because even boys roughhousing know how to throw a real and pulled punch on a downed opponent.


*Orton already outted him as a wrestler. He wouldn't make that up.*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Orton already outted him as a wrestler. He wouldn't make that up.*


How would Orton know who it was? QT Marshall claims it was a local indie hire and Dustin was already busted open by another local indie extra hence the mat puncher didn't want to then add to Dustin's cut.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How would Orton know who it was? QT Marshall claims it was a local indie hire and Dustin was already busted open by another local indie extra hence the mat puncher didn't want to then add to Dustin's cut.


*Because he has friends in AEW.*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because he has friends in AEW.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208462299964592128
Randy Orton knows who Arik Cannon is? What Live Television did Cannon ever work?


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

The man in the mask is clearly a mole/infiltrator and didn't want to hurt Dustin but the camera caught him so Dark Order will have to...DELETE him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Respect for the dude because a lot of people in his situation would have said nothing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah its bad. 

But I've seen thousands of botches over the 3 decades I've been watching this shit, including from the guys and gals commenting on this.

Trish? Pretty sure I saw you botch the finish to your biggest Wrestlemania match at 22 because you couldn't hold Mickie up when she tried the Stratusfaction. 

Mark Henry? I remember what you were like in 1996. You want to talk drizzling shits...you were bad for most of your career until you finally just acted like a big guy that kills people. 

Randy Orton? I've seen you botch RKOs a few times (your finisher), and I've also seen you lose your tempter during matches when things don't go right. 


Its a bad botch. A really bad botch...but again, I've seen a million of these, so I say the guy should take this as a teaching moment and learn to grow from it. Its worth a few laughs, but some of the people I see mocking it and saying he should be fired...uh huh, sure. I've got a memory guys, so glass houses and all that.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How would Orton know who it was? QT Marshall claims it was a local indie hire and Dustin was already busted open by another local indie extra hence the mat puncher didn't want to then add to Dustin's cut.


They always have an excuse, Shawn Spears fucked up with a chair shot and they rushed to an interview to say "oh it was a gimmicked chair that fucked up" there is no shame is saying "hey we've made mistakes and we're working on not repeating them" making excuses make it look like they wont be able to fix problems going forward in the future, there will always be an excuse.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

reyfan said:


> They always have an excuse, Shawn Spears fucked up with a chair shot and they rushed to an interview to say "oh it was a gimmicked chair that fucked up" there is no shame is saying "hey we've made mistakes and we're working on not repeating them" making excuses make it look like they wont be able to fix problems going forward in the future, there will always be an excuse.


How was the chairshot an excuse. It was a gimmicked chair that caught the top of Cody's head and sliced it. It's an explanation.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

reyfan said:


> They always have an excuse, Shawn Spears fucked up with a chair shot and they rushed to an interview to say *"oh it was a gimmicked chair that fucked up*" there is no shame is saying "hey we've made mistakes and we're working on not repeating them" making excuses make it look like they wont be able to fix problems going forward in the future, there will always be an excuse.


Nobody said that it's the chair who fucked up….


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Do most of these wrestlers even throw punches nowadays anyway? 

Seriously. Its even a kick, superkick, double somersault kick, dropkick to the knees etc. Rarely will you see a standard punch. 

In the Lucha Bros/Omega and Page match their was a couple of forearms to the face. Thats it. No punching. All kicks and flips. 

Remember The Rock and Stone Cold brawls that looked like a war? Now we get guys prancing around and cartwheeling. Its not wrestling to me.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How was the chairshot an excuse. It was a gimmicked chair that caught the top of Cody's head and sliced it. It's an explanation.


They should have owned that shit to put Spears over as a bad ass, pretended he busted open because Spears hit him so hard, if they had done that make Spears wouldn't have swapped WWE catering for AEW catering.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They looked like war because the crowd was super hot and because it was The Rock and Stone Cold

You do the same brawl with a WWE crowd in 2020 and it feels already less big.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Rozzop said:


> Do most of these wrestlers even throw punches nowadays anyway?
> 
> Seriously. Its even a kick, superkick, double somersault kick, dropkick to the knees etc. Rarely will you see a standard punch.
> 
> ...


I remember reading what kept the Rock in training was he couldn't throw a good punch, throwing punches is a pretty early thing they learn in training, even the refs that just get taught how to take bumps learn it I'm pretty sure.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

reyfan said:


> They should have owned that shit to put Spears over as a bad ass, pretended he busted open because Spears hit him so hard, if they had done that make Spears wouldn't have swapped WWE catering for AEW catering.


They got a ton of shit because of the chair shot, they were forced to talk about it.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> They got a ton of shit because of the chair shot, they were forced to talk about it.


Then they said of there would be actions taken against Spears, made it appear he went into business for himself, again they buried him being a bad ass before he even had a proper match.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rozzop said:


> Do most of these wrestlers even throw punches nowadays anyway?
> 
> Seriously. Its even a kick, superkick, double somersault kick, dropkick to the knees etc. Rarely will you see a standard punch.
> 
> ...


Omega brutally chopped a Lucha Bro to open Dynamite.

The Lucha Bro responded with a cartwheel.

Not joking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ironically and Sadly the botch is actually more entertaining than Orton's latest run.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

One more thing, let's not forget botches can turn into important learning experiences as well. For example, let's think about the fact the man who made this awful sell is now doing decently enough for himself in an acting career.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This is what happens when you hire pecil necked gerks and "pettite" store clerks to be on your roster. Guys that have never been in a fight in their lives instead of real men.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This takes a weird turn - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208509530902081542


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This takes a weird turn -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208509530902081542


"
*Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!*
"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

reyfan said:


> "
> *Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!*
> "












Seems like it was some indie worker troll for the lolz claiming it was him. Reading all the indie wrestler tweets in his admission thread they all seem to think it was funny shit.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Why can't we get this Orton on tv? Six shooter Orton could be a colossal draw compared to monotone Randy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hangman said:


> Why can't we get this Orton on tv? Six shooter Orton could be a colossal draw compared to monotone Randy.



Because wwe hasn't rebranded in over 10 years out of this soft pretty brand. And until someone makes a thread i dont think they need to change from shit any time soon unless ratings dip low enough


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hangman said:


> Why can't we get this Orton on tv? Six shooter Orton could be a colossal draw compared to monotone Randy.


That would imply Vince doesn't want a bland homogeneous product


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton has a personality outside the WWE, sadly within the WWE hes a robot.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Those punches were just brutal. He could have caved the man's skull in with those illegal 12 to 4 o'clock strikes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I've solved it - It was Orange Cassidy under the creeper mask. Like with his superkicks being so dangerous, the concussion wave blast every time he struck the mat is what caused Dustin the pain. A direct hit would have put Dustin in the morgue.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I mean everybody botches.....but holy fuck that is bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208462299964592128
> Randy Orton knows who Arik Cannon is? What Live Television did Cannon ever work?


*He's done hundreds of tapings in 15 years. He knows better. He's not some guy from catering like you said.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The fact some are trying to defend this really does prove that AEW fans will defend anything AEW does.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Bec


Hangman said:


> Why can't we get this Orton on tv? Six shooter Orton could be a colossal draw compared to monotone Randy.


Because he's selective with his opponent,for example, most fans say his feud against Jinder look awful but Orton fire up his gameplay to elevate Jinder.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Hangman said:


> Why can't we get this Orton on tv? Six shooter Orton could be a colossal draw compared to monotone Randy.


Because people being like this all the time takes away the impact when they speak up and speak their mind like this, think of Russo talking crap about people for years and now he has become white noise.


----------



## Gabriella Savona (Jun 24, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Orton has a personality outside the WWE, sadly within the WWE hes a robot.


Yea D.I.C,K! *Randy Orton* is such a heinous *dick* that when he was cast as the lead in The Marine 2, the ACTUAL US *MARINES* took exception with the WWE, TOLD THEM, Do not cast in the movie!!! They didn't care it was script, they didn't care it was fake.. They did not want ORTON in the film , it's why DiBiase Jr replace him in the movie, not sure where Orton would be if it weren't for his daddy getting Vince to promise him to take good care of his Son. Numerous aggressive run-ins w/fans, berated hotel staff, accusations of sexual improprieties w/members of the writing team


----------



## Gabriella Savona (Jun 24, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not a good look for Trish who was relative shit for most of her career and can't hold a candle to what women are doing now. Orton is still salty from Khan owning him last twitter interaction. I do think if you're being critical of something you should triple check your spelling - "Buisness". It was bad no denying that - but workers publicly calling out workers is pretty scummy. I'm sure there is footage of all making the call outs having bad moments/botches in the ring.
> 
> Tama Tonga has never had a memorable match in his life. Interesting he shit on the company of his friends in order to pile on nZo who is not affiliated with it in any way.
> 
> I still think the creeper wasn't even a wrestler, but an office guy (or woman) used for numbers because no trained wrestler throws worked punches like that. That's more "movie punching" when you know where the camera shot is coming from.



AGREED!!! *Randy* *Orton* can never take the moral high ground on anything. He is a deserter. He ran away from the US *Marines* and has a dishonourable discharge. The *Marines took exception didn't even want him to be casted in the movie as an Marine. They don't want his name ever to be mentioned as Marine. Cody is preaching for unity with the two fanbases, while Orton is adding onto the flames. it's kinda sad, he's begging for wrestlers to join WWE, He begged Omega to join WWE, he begged Ospreay, just said he'll love,to face Sammy, who knows the other AEW Wrestlers he'll love to face. Asked The Rock to face him at Wrestlemania, who kindly turned him down and said. No: you're not in my level.. *


Trish is a hypocrite, shouldn't be clowning anybody! she's embarrassed of this spot yet doesn't feel the same way,that Vince made her bark like a dog on national TV in front of million of viewers. She will never say anything about that, nor would she ever put an emoji. She'll stay quite.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

reyfan said:


> I remember reading what kept the Rock in training was he couldn't throw a good punch, throwing punches is a pretty early thing they learn in training, even the refs that just get taught how to take bumps learn it I'm pretty sure.


This is true. Bumps, rope running, and punch/kick/stomp are the main things they drill into your head repeatedly during training, pretty much in that order, and "posting" which ties in with bumps. A good trainer/school will make sure you can do all of these flawlessly before you move on to anything else. I was on these for several weeks before I learned anything else. Oddly enough I could do front bumps better than back bumps even though most people perfect the back bump way before the front bump.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Love how some jobber botching it's more interesting than all WWE current storylines xDDDD, even some Orton and Henry crossover there, Henry wanting to fire people would be a good gimmick.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Love how some jobber botching it's more interesting than all WWE current storylines xDDDD, even some Orton and Henry crossover there, Henry wanting to fire people would be a good gimmick.


Henry: "Now let me show you how to properly give someone a beating."


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

It's funny coming from Boreton. The guy who, along with JBL and a few other mid carders tasked with carrying the mantle after the Attitude Era, totally blew it and hemorrhaged the biggest number of viewers in wrestling history.

We went from funny guys like Austin and Rock pulling 6.0 to Randy Boreton frowning into the crowd like a plank of wood, bleeding out 60% of viewers despite WCW being removed as competition.

That's aside from Boreton's mic botches and hit-detection fail RKO botches.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Jesus fuck why are older Wrestlers such massive cunts?
Do they have a "bullying younger guys" fetish or some shit? Do they miss back when they could use carny "rules" as excuses to rape rookies in the showers?

This shit makes them look bad, Dustin and Randy should grow up


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

so making fun of this guy is encouraged but if you point out that Cena missed the 5 knuckle shuffle by about a foot every time he did it you get called a "smark". or if you say how awful Shane's strikes are you get the "he's not trained" excuse.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Adam Cool said:


> Jesus fuck why are older Wrestlers such massive cunts?
> Do they have a "bullying younger guys" fetish or some shit? Do they miss back when they could use carny "rules" as excuses to rape rookies in the showers?
> 
> This shit makes them look bad, Dustin and Randy should grow up


Wait, Dustin said something? I must have missed it.

EDIT: just found it, weird him siding with the "pro WWE" crew.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Just watched BTE "Blood on my hands" - SCU and Bucks Xmas party. ?? At least they can laugh at themselves.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

GO SHIT IN A DUFFLE BAG


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The fact some are trying to defend this really does prove that AEW fans will defend anything AEW does.


yeah its pathetic. anybody can fuck up and botch something but this is not a botch. this is embarrassing enough that I would have to agree with Orton and Henry. quit the god damn business. Im not trained and I can guarantee you I would throw much better punches than this. 97% of people would. where the fuck do they find these guys?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That is absolutely embarrassing/hilarious.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

somerandomfan said:


> One more thing, let's not forget botches can turn into important learning experiences as well. For example, let's think about the fact the man who made this awful sell is now doing decently enough for himself in an acting career.


HAHAHAHAHAHA that sell never gets old. Mark Henry used force push on Batista. The Force is strong with him.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If this were Raw or SmackDown, that person would for sure have been fired once he got back to gorilla.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This shit just looks unprofessional as fuck. What is it Dusty used to say? “Don’t do shit you don’t know how to do.”


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Sometimes these current performer need rewatch Triple H lecture,and ironically, Jericho,Arn Anderson,Dean Malenko,Goldust were the guy who came from old school type and they know how to deal with it


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL McMahon is dumb for not calling Orton's bluff after he teased wanting to sign with AEW to try and get leverage. AEW wouldn't give a fuck. They would be be better off with The Villain IMO


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Ucok said:


> Sometimes these current performer need rewatch Triple H lecture,and ironically, Jericho,Arn Anderson,Dean Malenko,Goldust were the guy who came from old school type and they know how to deal with it


Damn Triple H spoke the truth here.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Adam Cool said:


> Jesus fuck why are older Wrestlers such massive cunts?
> Do they have a "bullying younger guys" fetish or some shit? Do they miss back when they could use carny "rules" as excuses to rape rookies in the showers?
> 
> This shit makes them look bad, Dustin and Randy should grow up


AEW could use some bullies. Those punches should lead to company wide scorn.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Gh0stFace said:


> LOL McMahon is dumb for not calling Orton's bluff after he teased wanting to sign with AEW to try and get leverage. AEW wouldn't give a fuck. They would be be better off with The Villain IMO


Why on earth would they be better off with Marty Scurll than the earth-shattering announcement of signing one of the most recognizable stars in WWE?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Gh0stFace said:


> LOL McMahon is dumb for not calling Orton's bluff after he teased wanting to sign with AEW to try and get leverage. AEW wouldn't give a fuck. They would be be better off with The Villain IMO


Tony Khan said they're not doing big contracts any more, I'm guessing Moxley blew their budget.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Randy Orton? the fuck head that wrestled a match with maggots on the ring?

That Randy Orton?

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> Tony Khan said they're not doing big contracts any more, I'm guessing Moxley blew their budget.


He said he had to go over his planned budget to sign Moxley. He might do that for Orton too. But only to a point and clearly Orton wanted to get more money then Jericho did. Which Tony Khan wasn't going to do. This isn't WCW or even TNA.

They aren't going to give BIG money to a bunch of old wrestlers who aren't motivated and looking for biggest payday. Khan family are smart businessmen. They are going to make their money back before they spend more. Which is exactly why this company has a good chance to compete with WWE on a big level someday. Since ownership isn't gonna run them into the ground with bad contracts.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Nobody exposes the business worse than veteran wrestlers themselves who can't keep their big mouths shut. Twitter gives them a lot of unfortunate attention. Ah well, that's the world we live in today.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> It's funny coming from Boreton. The guy who, along with JBL and a few other mid carders tasked with carrying the mantle after the Attitude Era, totally blew it and hemorrhaged the biggest number of viewers in wrestling history.
> 
> We went from funny guys like Austin and Rock pulling 6.0 to Randy Boreton frowning into the crowd like a plank of wood, bleeding out 60% of viewers despite WCW being removed as competition.
> 
> That's aside from Boreton's mic botches and hit-detection fail RKO botches.


Orton did not destroy the Attitude legacy, Cena did.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> Jesus fuck why are older Wrestlers such massive cunts?
> Do they have a "bullying younger guys" fetish or some shit? Do they miss back when they could use carny "rules" as excuses to rape rookies in the showers?
> 
> This shit makes them look bad, Dustin and Randy should grow up


You mean why are veterans pointing out obvious stupid stuff? The "young" Bucks need to grow up and learn how to book a tag division being presented to a national audience. This is not a high school gym not being filmed. People are going to rewind and actually look at what is being shown.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> so making fun of this guy is encouraged but if you point out that Cena missed the 5 knuckle shuffle by about a foot every time he did it you get called a "smark". or if you say how awful Shane's strikes are you get the "he's not trained" excuse.


No, people point those out all the time. Where the fuck have you hung out? Also, this gains power due to the context of how horrible the whole angle/presentation of these guys has been. 



imthegame19 said:


> He said he had to go over his planned budget to sign Moxley. He might do that for Orton too. But only to a point and clearly Orton wanted to get more money then Jericho did. Which Tony Khan wasn't going to do. This isn't WCW or even TNA.
> 
> They aren't going to give BIG money to a bunch of old wrestlers who aren't motivated and looking for biggest payday. Khan family are smart businessmen. They are going to make their money back before they spend more. Which is exactly why this company has a good chance to compete with WWE on a big level someday. Since ownership isn't gonna run them into the ground with bad contracts.


I'm not buying that Meltzer myth at all. You need stars to bring in the revenue. You'd break your back to sign Orton. My guess is that they couldn't pay him enough to sell out on his principles. That's why Khan was salty on Twitter.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

After last RAW this guy botching punches a lot more entertaining than Orton and his generic midcard direction.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> No, people point those out all the time. Where the fuck have you hung out? Also, this gains power due to the context of how horrible the whole angle/presentation of these guys has been.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not buying that Meltzer myth at all. You need stars to bring in the revenue. You'd break your back to sign Orton. My guess is that they couldn't pay him enough to sell out on his principles. That's why Khan was salty on Twitter.


Orton a known shitty person he doesn't have principles. Of course you don't believe Meltzer story. Since it makes Tony Khan family look smart and Orton look butthurt. Even though Orton started the salty stuff first and they started right after Orton resigned with WWE lol.....

Randy Orton not a game changer or going to put AEW back at 1.4 ratings all of the sudden. After first week or so he will be doing same ratings Jericho or Moxley are doing.

We already seen TNA make the mistake signing these older guys to big contracts(and this would be way more then those) and it do very little difference in ratings and ticket sales. Khan family are smart business men to make same mistakes. Of course they would probably pay Orton well or like Moxley. But he's not worth making more then Jericho that's for sure. Especially if it puts company further in the red by a lot.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> Orton a known shitty person he doesn't have principles. Of course you don't believe Meltzer story. Since it makes Tony Khan family look smart and Orton look butthurt. Even though Orton started the salty stuff first and they started right after Orton resigned with WWE lol.....
> 
> Randy Orton not a game changer or going to put AEW back at 1.4 ratings all of the sudden. After first week or so he will be doing same ratings Jericho or Moxley are doing.
> 
> We already seen TNA make the mistake signing these older guys to big contracts(and this would be way more then those) and it do very little difference in ratings and ticket sales. Khan family are smart business men to make same mistakes. Of course they would probably pay Orton well or like Moxley. But he's not worth making more then Jericho that's for sure. Especially if it puts company further in the red by a lot.


Orton may or may not be a shitty person. That's really irrelevant to what we're talking about. 

I don't believe the Meltzer story because it reeks of BS and more of that AEW spin he puts on things. AEW would be _clamoring_ for Orton. Not just to get one of the most talented workers in wrestling (whether people want to admit it or not), but to create the appearance of talent actually taking AEW seriously as an option. No one has jumped since Double or Nothing -- which was their first fucking show. So much for the Ellis Island of pro-wrestling, huh? 

Jericho got signed to his largest contract ever. Jim Ross too. AEW is not afraid to spend money. They need to do that in order to make it. Getting Orton would mean that you've got another legitimate main eventer, babyface or heel, that could bring casual fans in (which they need), promote people to watch it live (which they need), and create the sense they are legitimate (which they need). Eric Bischoff started winning in the 90's because he had the money to spend to bring in some top guys and create that perception. The mistake was sticking with them too long and giving Hogan creative control. The TNA situation is not apt. The first (and only) talent that ever jumped for creative reasons was Christian. Everyone else got cut by WWE and slummed it there to take advantage of a money mark. 

AEW have just entered the situation WCW found themselves in 1998 when the WWF started making a comeback. They've passed their 83 weeks. This has just happened on a much smaller scale. And they've got no way of turning that thing around. So yes, they would have broken bank for Randy Orton. Tony Khan himself took a swipe at Orton for signing with WWE and trying to use AEW for leverage. Who is more likely to get worked at this point? Orton or Tony Khan? And do you think Khan would just go to Dave Meltzer and reveal the probably confidential details of a business meeting only he and Orton were privy to? It's an AEW spin that Orton wanted too much money and they wouldn't give it because they are smart. This is the company that keeps Orange Cassidy and Joey Janela on retainer. Orton probably did want a giant contract, no doubt. He'd require it to go against Vince and risk a future with a promotion that is doing insignificant numbers compared to Raw and SmackDown. But he went back to Vince with whatever was on the table and apparently secured a large contract and now finds himself a main focus on Raw again. Vince must have seen how small that offer was. 

Occam's razor: Far more likely that Tony Khan was on Twitter taking swipes because Orton implied AEW interest just to sign with the employer he trusts, to some degree, than it is Orton got offered a low-ball amount from a company throwing away millions, whose opening gambit was that they wanted to pay the wrestlers like real sports stars and set them up for life. Especially when they could use a giant star if they want to dial back on the salaries of others because they aren't making back the money to pay them. Use some common fucking sense.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Aew offers 1/4th the dates, so can offer 1/4th the pay and be an equal offer. Probably offer more $$ than that, but probably less than half. Some want the less dates, some want the money while they can get it. It's a personal choice. Randy is a WWE lifer, used AEW to get more money from Vince and they shits on AEW after the fact and that's a scumbag move given their very existance probably put millions more total on his newly signed contract. 

It was a try hard pile on from Orton because Khan bested him in their last exchange. Orton and Rollins are battling it out to be Daddy Vince's favorite.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Listening to Alvarez and Meltzer attempt to justify this is a fucking joke. They've picked their side and there's absolutely no reason to listen to them anymore. So predictable and just flat out dishonest. And that Orton rumour is absolute bullshit and a dishonest spin. How do people still listen to them? Meltzer is more of a shill than Sam Roberts has ever been.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Orton may or may not be a shitty person. That's really irrelevant to what we're talking about.
> 
> I don't believe the Meltzer story because it reeks of BS and more of that AEW spin he puts on things. AEW would be _clamoring_ for Orton. Not just to get one of the most talented workers in wrestling (whether people want to admit it or not), but to create the appearance of talent actually taking AEW seriously as an option. No one has jumped since Double or Nothing -- which was their first fucking show. So much for the Ellis Island of pro-wrestling, huh?
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah and like I said Khan family wouldn't have broken bank for Orton. Hes not as big name as Jericho in the business either. You don't understand Tony Khan set a budget. That money already being spent and he's working his way to make his investment back now.


Does he want Orton? Would he go over his planned budget to sign him like he did Moxley? Yes but only to a point. No way he's making Orton top paid guy in AEW. So there no BS there at all. Again Orton makes about as much difference in ratings long term at age 40. As say Booker T coming to TNA in 2007. After he was just coming off King Booker stuff and title reigns.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> *Listening to Alvarez and Meltzer attempt to justify this is a fucking joke.* They've picked their side and there's absolutely no reason to listen to them anymore. So predictable and just flat out dishonest. And that Orton rumour is absolute bullshit and a dishonest spin. How do people still listen to them? Meltzer is more of a shill than Sam Roberts has ever been.


You clearly didn't listened to them because they didn't tried to justify the botch.

You're way more dishonest than them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> You clearly didn't listened to them because they didn't tried to justify the botch.
> 
> You're way more dishonest than them.


"BUT WWE DOES IT TOOOOOOO"

Yeah I stopped listening after ten minutes of every company does this and "Orton is just angry because Tony wouldn't offer him much money"


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> "BUT WWE DOES IT TOOOOOOO"
> 
> Yeah I stopped listening after ten minutes of every company does this and "Orton is just angry because Tony wouldn't offer him much money"


No they said that the botch was really really bad but that this type of botch happen for every company.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

They can’t even afford Orton, I don’t care if they’re billionaires. If you can’t hire Orton it means jack shit. WCW was able to bring in Hogan, Savage, Nash, Hall on top dollars and they became a major success through those signings. For Orton to sign with AEW he’d be ruining a decade plus relationship with McMachon, so for him to sign you’d have to give him more than what WWE is providing. You can’t play low with Orton. It’s like if Lesnar was a free agent he’d expect more than he’s getting in WWE otherwise it makes no sense to join AEW. AEW is like TNA at this point, they don’t have the recognition like WWE does. Why join and be forgotten like a Angle and Sting if you can be celebrated in WWE.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> They can’t even afford Orton, I don’t care if they’re billionaires. If you can’t hire Orton it means jack shit. WCW was able to bring in Hogan, Savage, Nash, Hall on top dollars and they became a major success through those signings. For Orton to sign with AEW he’d be ruining a decade plus relationship with McMachon, so for him to sign you’d have to give him more than what WWE is providing. You can’t play low with Orton. It’s like if Lesnar was a free agent he’d expect more than he’s getting in WWE otherwise it makes no sense to join AEW. AEW is like TNA at this point, they don’t have the recognition like WWE does. Why join and be forgotten like a Angle and Sting if you can be celebrated in WWE.


Stop living in the Vince bubble and pay attention: Tony Khan didn't want to sign Orton because:
Nº1 He's a lazy worker with a history of injuries.
Nº2 He's pushing 40
Nº3 He's a Ticking Timebomb in the lockerroom.
Nº4 AEW goal is to be proffitable. They didn't sign Cain for the same reason.
Nº5 They already have a big roster that they're trying to make stars out of it.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> Stop living in the Vince bubble and pay attention: Tony Khan didn't want to sign Orton because:
> Nº1 He's a lazy worker with a history of injuries.
> Nº2 He's pushing 40
> Nº3 He's a Ticking Timebomb in the lockerroom.
> ...


Did I ask for your response? He’s not lazy, WWE just doesn’t give him enough motivation. He’s achieved everything in WWE.

All Petite Wrestling fans were marking out over the idea that Orton would be joining but the moment he resigned with WWE they all got butthurt.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Did I ask for your response? He’s not lazy, WWE just doesn’t give him enough motivation. He’s achieved everything in WWE.
> 
> All Petite Wrestling fans were marking out over the idea that Orton would be joining but the moment he resigned with WWE they all got butthurt.


yea absolutely, all petite wrestling are simply butt hurt! i mean who doesn't want chokehold orton in their company? fucking randy is the greatest of all time.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatBanana said:


> They can’t even afford Orton, I don’t care if they’re billionaires. If you can’t hire Orton it means jack shit. WCW was able to bring in Hogan, Savage, Nash, Hall on top dollars and they became a major success through those signings. For Orton to sign with AEW he’d be ruining a decade plus relationship with McMachon, so for him to sign you’d have to give him more than what WWE is providing. You can’t play low with Orton. It’s like if Lesnar was a free agent he’d expect more than he’s getting in WWE otherwise it makes no sense to join AEW. AEW is like TNA at this point, they don’t have the recognition like WWE does. Why join and be forgotten like a Angle and Sting if you can be celebrated in WWE.


That's the thing they can afford it but Orton not worth it. Hes not Hogan or Savage main stream name. While Hall/Nash in a hot angle is the one time it worked. How about all the other big money they spent on ex WWE guys when it didn't work. 

We already seen with TNA that big names jumping ship have very little impact in ratings long term. Orton would be no different then Angle, Booker T, Foley etc joining TNA in 06-08. Smart businessmen like Tony Khan can look at the numbers and know this.

AEW has to grow as a brand and build own talent from in with exciting matches and angles. Orton showing up and giving RKOs to most of the roster doesn't change much. The fact AEW not going crazy throwing big money at old WWE guys. Is exact why they likely they have a chance to be true competition to WWE.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> That's the thing they can afford it but Orton not worth it. Hes not Hogan or Savage main stream name. While Hall/Nash in a hot angle is the one time it worked. How about all the other big money they spent on ex WWE guys when it didn't work.
> 
> We already seen with TNA that big names jumping ship have very little impact in ratings long term. Orton would be no different then Angle, Booker T, Foley etc joining TNA in 06-08. Smart businessmen like Tony Khan can look at the numbers and know this.
> 
> AEW has to grow as a brand and build own talent from in with exciting matches and angles. Orton showing up and giving RKOs to most of the roster doesn't change much. The fact AEW not going crazy throwing big money at old WWE guys. Is exact why they likely they have a chance to be true competition to WWE.


no bro! All Petite Wrestling cannot afford Orton, who gives a fuck about the billionaire owners ???


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Did I ask for your response? He’s not lazy, WWE just doesn’t give him enough motivation. He’s achieved everything in WWE.
> 
> All Petite Wrestling fans were marking out over the idea that Orton would be joining but the moment he resigned with WWE they all got butthurt.


Not at all. Please show me these threads with fans wanting Orton badly? As for All Petite wrestling you can say same thing about most of Smackdown roster. Throwing big money at old WWE wrestlers. It's been done and it put one wrestling company and near did the other company.

Thank God AEW not making same mistake. Sure would they want Orton and take him from WWE of course. But not for the money he wanted.

In wrestling history shows us that only way to be successful long term is create your own stars. That can be done either by finding guys off the Indies or repacking ex WWE guys that they dropped the ball on. Just like WWE did with ex WCW wrestlers in the 90s. There will be plenty of talent come available in 2020 for AEW to add depth to their roster. Orton alone is not gonna sell thousands more tickets or bring in 100s of thousand tv viewers. Which means he's not worth paying millions per year.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> no bro! All Petite Wrestling cannot afford Orton, who gives a fuck about the billionaire owners ???


I guess Orton was asking for more then 8.1 billion lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> I guess Orton was asking for more then 8.1 billion lol.


or i think All Petite Wrestling want to sign Ricochet, Cedric Alexander, former WWE champion Kofi Kingston, former WWE champion Daniel Bryan, former WWE champion Rey Mysterio, NXT Champion Adam Cole, Aleister Black, Shorty G

You know, to fit into their All Petite Wrestling gimmick.

Am I missing any other high profile WWE manlets?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Stop living in the Vince bubble and pay attention: Tony Khan didn't want to sign Orton because:
> Nº1 He's a lazy worker with a history of injuries.
> Nº2 He's pushing 40
> Nº3 He's a Ticking Timebomb in the lockerroom.
> ...


You know damn well they made a play for Orton. 

1. Orton isn't lazy at all. He just knows going 110% all the time is stupid. 

2. Age didn't stop them from signing 50 year old Dustin, 49 year old Jericho, 49 year old Daniels, and 42 year old Frankie Kazarian. 

3. Is that really a valid statement in 2019? Haven't heard about Orton getting in backstage altercations in a while. 

4. Having big stars helps them be more profitable. They didn't sign Orton and Cain because they got beat, not because they didn't want them.

5. Orton can help in the making of stars.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> You know damn well they made a play for Orton.
> 
> 1. Orton isn't lazy at all. He just knows going 110% all the time is stupid.
> 
> ...


Let's be fair though.

Who has Orton ever put over? Kofi Kingston? What happened with that lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Let's be fair though.
> 
> Who has Orton ever put over? Kofi Kingston? What happened with that lol


Sheamus, Rollins, and Mark Henry all spring to mind immediately.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Sheamus, Rollins, and Mark Henry all spring to mind immediately.


tf 
these are your choices? ? 

mark henry - a certified vet who someone respected. on the nigh end of his career and given a glory run?
sheamus? - huh? when? what was he doing before he got injured?
seth rollins? i'm pretty sure Lesnar/HHH did that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> tf
> these are your choices? [emoji23]
> 
> mark henry - a certified vet who someone respected. on the nigh end of his career and given a glory run?
> ...


You know Orton was the guy who actually put over the Hall of Pain gimmick? Because before that let's be frank nobody looked at Henry as a main eventer. He was mostly considered a bust. 

Rollins first feud as champ was with Orton. Rollins beat him multiple times. 

Don't get upset with me because I was able to point out folk Orton put over.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> You know Orton was the guy who actually put over the Hall of Pain gimmick? Because before that let's be frank nobody looked at Henry as a main eventer. He was mostly considered a bust.
> 
> Rollins first feud as champ was with Orton. Rollins beat him multiple times.
> 
> Don't get upset with me because I was able to point out folk Orton put over.


who's talking about being upset, I do not believe Orton has truly put anyone over; the Kofi stupid incident is on-screen evidence of it.

(btw i do actually think Orton would've been a good signing simply to get eyes on the product. I just disagree about him putting others over)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> who's talking about being upset, I do not believe Orton has truly put anyone over; the Kofi stupid incident is on-screen evidence of it.
> 
> (btw i do actually think Orton would've been a good signing simply to get eyes on the product. I just disagree about him putting others over)


I mean yeah Orton has been an ass before. But like I pointed out there are examples of Orton putting folk over. Henry is especially notable because no one was expecting it given what Mark Henry had did beforehand. He never went on some sustained run of doing jobs like late run Jericho, but he's loss his share of matches. 

But agree to disagree


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> Listening to Alvarez and Meltzer attempt to justify this is a fucking joke. They've picked their side and there's absolutely no reason to listen to them anymore. So predictable and just flat out dishonest. And that Orton rumour is absolute bullshit and a dishonest spin. How do people still listen to them? Meltzer is more of a shill than Sam Roberts has ever been.


I don’t normally get mad at Meltzer, but that was _excruciating_.

I did laugh my ass off when Meltzer tried to call people like Cornette and Brian Last stupid for trying to push a “narrative” that Khan is the son of a billionaire using his daddy’s money to play wrestler WHEN THAT IS LITERALLY EXACTLY WHAT HE IS! Like, even if you take away the negative connotations of that — that’s literally the situation. The blinders are on _big time_.

Lol, and Alvarez comparing Khan giving out Stunners to people to Austin Stunning Triple H a bunch of times was rich too. I guess if Vince sprayed fans with raw sewerage off-camera, people should just ignore that too?

God damn it, they are such shameless shills. And the bullshit with Orton is justbgros



imthegame19 said:


> Blah blah blah and like I said Khan family wouldn't have broken bank for Orton. Hes not as big name as Jericho in the business either. You don't understand Tony Khan set a budget. That money already being spent and he's working his way to make his investment back now.
> 
> 
> Does he want Orton? Would he go over his planned budget to sign him like he did Moxley? Yes but only to a point. No way he's making Orton top paid guy in AEW. So there no BS there at all. Again Orton makes about as much difference in ratings long term at age 40. As say Booker T coming to TNA in 2007. After he was just coming off King Booker stuff and title reigns.


Jericho and Orton are about as big a names for each other. The freshness of Orton outside WWE would definitely give him the edge though.

If Tony Khan has blown out his budget already, he is a fucking idiot. And why would he be bitchy at Orton using them for leverage if he didn’t make Orton a huge offer? How does he know Orton didn’t intend to sign? Oh wait, that only makes sense if Khan was led to believe Orton was coming in for a lot of money and then signed with Vince for more money.

If he offered Orton a low-ball offer, why talk about leverage?



rbl85 said:


> No they said that the botch was really really bad but that this type of botch happen for every company.


Yep, tried to make the horrendous quality of the angle disappear into wrestling normality. That segment was NOT normal. It was NOT okay. That sort of bad execution of something bad was unique to this promotion and maybe TNA at its worst.



V-Trigger said:


> Stop living in the Vince bubble and pay attention: Tony Khan didn't want to sign Orton because:
> Nº1 He's a lazy worker with a history of injuries.
> Nº2 He's pushing 40
> Nº3 He's a Ticking Timebomb in the lockerroom.
> ...


1. Lazy or smart? Top guy in the industry since 2007 (debatably longer), one of the most over and well-respected talents there is. Is he supposed to go out there and break bones each week? It’s a fan bullshit myth that Orton is lazy. If you believe that as a promoter, get out.

2. Kenny Omega and Chris Jericho are pushing 40. All the more reason to sign a guy who looks better at 40 than most of the roster ever has or will a lot of money short-term.

3. Orton has existed in locker rooms for ages. Jericho gets into fights. Hager is a Republican. The Young Bucks are known pricks who won’t shake hands. Dustin is old-school who is wants people to shake his hand. DDP is a manipulator. The Bucks and Omega are manipulators/liars. Jim Ross has run locker rooms and been the enforcer. Wtf is this point?

Orton seems to be friends with lots of dudes. Kevin Owens and The Revival in WWE, all of whom seem friendly with The Bucks. Cody. Jericho. Again, wtf is this point? The guy salty at Orton is Khan. Hmm.

4. Then they need stars that are going to shake things up and secure better TV deals. Orton helps. Cain chose WWE over AEW. This company signed Jake Hager and had him debut in the main event segment of their first TV, and you think they shined away from Orton and Cain? They have given constant TV time to Tye fucking Dillinger, but they didn’t want to bring over Orton or Cain?

5. You need stars to make stars. Orton would help make new stars. Also, their roster is largely recognized as shallow. We’re seeing the same people every week (except for MJF and Mox).

All of these points are Grade-A bullshit. We know Khan blew up pays to get Jericho and JR. If he wants to sell action figures, license merchandising, attract viewers, deliver a hammer blow to Vince and get a veteran who knows what he’s doing and provides somewhere for them to go when they have burnt through all their top matches and need someone else to make stars—they’d be idiots to not pay Orton the largest deal they could.

If they low-balled Orton, ironically, it makes them look even worse. At least Khan getting mad at Orton for leading him to the table and sticking with Vince makes it look like he was smart enough to want Orton.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omega is only 2 years older than Jon Moxley, 36 and 34 respectively. To put it another way, Moxley is the same age as Stone Cold was in 98 when he began his ascension as the top star in all of wrestling.

Jericho is here JUST to get the ball rolling, but there is definitely something to be said about his age. He’s given the product legitimacy. With Moxley‘a rise is stardom, it is time to take the title off Jericho, which will presumably lead to Kenny-Moxley long term feud.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> Stop living in the Vince bubble and pay attention: Tony Khan didn't want to sign Orton because:
> Nº1 He's a lazy worker with a history of injuries.
> Nº2 He's pushing 40
> Nº3 He's a Ticking Timebomb in the lockerroom.
> ...


Number 2 in invalid considering they put their world title on a out of shape 50 year old.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> Omega is only 2 years older than Jon Moxley, 36 and 34 respectively. To put it another way, Moxley is the same age as Stone Cold was in 98 when he began his ascension as the top star in all of wrestling.
> 
> Jericho is here JUST to get the ball rolling, but there is definitely something to be said about his age. He’s given the product legitimacy. With Moxley‘a rise is stardom, it is time to take the title off Jericho, which will presumably lead to Kenny-Moxley long term feud.


If they redo this feud hopefully it doesn't happen until 2021 or 2022, was getting stale when they rehashed it at AEW's first PPV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

reyfan said:


> If they redo this feud hopefully it doesn't happen until 2021 or 2022, was getting stale when they rehashed it at AEW's first PPV.


Well, maybe next time they’ll actually give it proper story-telling. Neither Mox or Omega had a chance to discuss the feud in front of a live audience or anything.

Wonder why that is?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I don’t normally get mad at Meltzer, but that was _excruciating_.
> 
> I did laugh my ass off when Meltzer tried to call people like Cornette and Brian Last stupid for trying to push a “narrative” that Khan is the son of a billionaire using his daddy’s money to play wrestler WHEN THAT IS LITERALLY EXACTLY WHAT HE IS! Like, even if you take away the negative connotations of that — that’s literally the situation. The blinders are on _big time_.
> 
> ...





The Wood said:


> I don’t normally get mad at Meltzer, but that was _excruciating_.
> 
> I did laugh my ass off when Meltzer tried to call people like Cornette and Brian Last stupid for trying to push a “narrative” that Khan is the son of a billionaire using his daddy’s money to play wrestler WHEN THAT IS LITERALLY EXACTLY WHAT HE IS! Like, even if you take away the negative connotations of that — that’s literally the situation. The blinders are on _big time_.
> 
> ...


Who said they lowed ball him? Not offering him more then Jericho isn't a low ball. He doesn't have mainstream appeal Jericho does outside of WWE. He doesn't deserve that type of contract.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> You know damn well they made a play for Orton.
> 
> 1. Orton isn't lazy at all. He just knows going 110% all the time is stupid.
> 
> ...



I usually disagree with a lot you say when it comes to AEW but this is spot on.

Orton rarely gets motivated in WWE, we saw him looking to be back to his best with the Revival (a stable he requested). Orton debuting in AEW out of nowhere with an RKO would have been a huge benefit for them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Stop living in the Vince bubble and pay attention: Tony Khan didn't want to sign Orton because:
> Nº1 He's a lazy worker with a history of injuries.
> Nº2 He's pushing 40
> Nº3 He's a Ticking Timebomb in the lockerroom.
> ...


You forgot the main reason. Because Orton didn't actually want to sign with his company


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I don’t normally get mad at Meltzer, but that was _excruciating_.
> 
> I did laugh my ass off when Meltzer tried to call people like Cornette and Brian Last stupid for trying to push a “narrative” that Khan is the son of a billionaire using his daddy’s money to play wrestler WHEN THAT IS LITERALLY EXACTLY WHAT HE IS! Like, even if you take away the negative connotations of that — that’s literally the situation. The blinders are on _big time_.
> 
> ...





The Wood said:


> I don’t normally get mad at Meltzer, but that was _excruciating_.
> 
> I did laugh my ass off when Meltzer tried to call people like Cornette and Brian Last stupid for trying to push a “narrative” that Khan is the son of a billionaire using his daddy’s money to play wrestler WHEN THAT IS LITERALLY EXACTLY WHAT HE IS! Like, even if you take away the negative connotations of that — that’s literally the situation. The blinders are on _big time_.
> 
> ...


Who said they lowed ball him? Not offering him more then Jericho isn't a low ball. He doesn't have mainstream appeal Jericho does outside of WWE. He doesn't deserve that type of cont


Lethal Evans said:


> I usually disagree with a lot you say when it comes to AEW but this is spot on.
> 
> Orton rarely gets motivated in WWE, we saw him looking to be back to his best with the Revival (a stable he requested). Orton debuting in AEW out of nowhere with an RKO would have been a huge benefit for them.


I agree Orton signing with AEW would have been a big move for them. But not if it meant paying him millions per year and making him highest paid guy on the roster.


Besides a first few week bump in ratings it doesn't make big difference and it's not worth the money. AEW will pay guys well to join. Especially a big name like Randy Orton. But they would have to wanna come to AEW and it won't be for the biggest check. Just like Moxley could have gotten more money staying in AEW for example. But he didn't want to be there. So he choose to be paid well and a lot happier in AEW. He wasn't about making the most money. 


We seen over the years with WCW and TNA why signing these big name older wrestlers for big money is a mistake. I know everyone brings up Hall/Nash and NWO. Which is example of major success. But that worked because they had a great story and angle. While when they signed Bret Hart and every guy after Hall/Nash it was a waste of money. Because they didn't have this great creative angle set up for any of them.


Same goes with TNA. Remember they had Hogan, Bishoff, Flair and Jeff Hardy(4 months after he was world champ)debut on one show and it did a strong rating. Guess what a month later ratings fell back normal. Even after they added even more guys in RVD and MR. Anderson etc.


So it makes a lot more sense to sign guys who want to be there and aren't just chasing paychecks. At the end of the day the talent is only as good as what the feuds, angles and story lines are. At the end of the day it's always been smarter to create your own stars. Or repackage guys from other companies and make them your own stars. Rather then throw big pay check at wrestlers will are 40 years old.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Some people here seems to have forgot that it's not the ratings who killed WCW but the facts that they threw ton of money to have big names and guess what happened ? They lost too much money too continue.

Even if they had gread ratings and sold out every arena, they were still losing money because of those insane contracts they gave.

AEW wants to be profitable after a year so they can't threw money out of the window like it's nothing.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Orton is boring and annoying ... I'm happy that WWE re-signed him. AEW wouldn't touch him with a 10-foot pole... he was bluffing


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This difference between this botch and a lot of other botches people here have referenced is that I saw this botch on more than one non-wrestling social media page as a meme with the caption: “no way wrestling is fake!” Or something to that effect.... it just makes the wrestling business look completely and utterly ridiculous to non-viewers/non-fans.

This and the Joey Ryan crap... I’ve seen that nonsense on a lot of non-wrestling Instagram posts making fun of how dumb it is.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe he was drunk.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Some people here seems to have forgot that it's not the ratings who killed WCW but the facts that they threw ton of money to have big names and guess what happened ? They lost too much money too continue.
> 
> Even if they had gread ratings and sold out every arena, they were still losing money because of those insane contracts they gave.
> 
> AEW wants to be profitable after a year so they can't threw money out of the window like it's nothing.


Lol, that’s selective memory. Yes, the expenses got out of hand towards the end, but that was quite a few years after reaping the benefit of being able to afford top stars. You don’t have WCW getting to the position to even dail



Gh0stFace said:


> Orton is boring and annoying ... I'm happy that WWE re-signed him. AEW wouldn't touch him with a 10-foot pole... he was bluffing


Tony Khan must have been lying then.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

The joke's on you TOO, Randy ?‍♂


----------

